# 1st Annual Down River Equipment Rendezvous



## Down River Equipment

SAVE THE DATE:

Events

Down River Rendezvous on the Ark

May 9th - 11th (bring mom for a memorable Mother's Day weekend!)

Free Camping Friday and Saturday night at River Runners

Demo Boats will be available from Aire, Rocky Mtn Rafts and Hyside

Free Shuttles on Saturday and Sunday mornings

Entertainment in the Evenings

Camping space is limited - first come, first served (prior registration is required)

Registration opens April 15th (mark your calendar)


----------



## tommycolorado

sounds like a great event! love river runners! will be calling on the 15th to make a reservation... how early do the phones open? (hoping it won't be as difficult as trying to get Widespread Panic tickets). btw, technically, it can't be annual until you've had the inaugural...."1st Annual" should be "Inaugural" then next year it's the "2nd Annual.." just tell me to shut up.


----------



## Randaddy

Fun! These guys are great! Any chance you'll have an Aire Traveler canoe, Sabertooth, or a 16' "Double D" there for demoing?


----------



## denali1322

Is registration required for the shuttles or just the camping? I might just come up for the day.

Also, if I decide to camp, are you envisioning the environment being family friendly for tweenish boys?


----------



## climber-420

Sounds like a good time. Registration at the shop or online?


----------



## Down River Equipment

Randaddy said:


> Fun! These guys are great! Any chance you'll have an Aire Traveler canoe, Sabertooth, or a 16' "Double D" there for demoing?


We are supposed to have a Saber Tooth for sure. We have not not received confirmation of anything else from Aire. I will ask about the other 2 boats, but those will probably be harder to get.


----------



## Down River Equipment

denali1322 said:


> Is registration required for the shuttles or just the camping? I might just come up for the day.
> 
> Also, if I decide to camp, are you envisioning the environment being family friendly for tweenish boys?


Registration will just be needed for camping. There will be an "appropriate" amount of fun  We will try and set up a family area, and we would love to have a good crew of kids there. It is Mother's Day weekend.


----------



## Down River Equipment

climber-420 said:


> Sounds like a good time. Registration at the shop or online?


Registration will be in store or via phone.

Thanks for the interest everyone. We are looking forward to a fun time.


----------



## Randaddy

Do we need to register if w aren't camping but want to secure a demo opportunity? We're paddle cat shopping and are thrilled we might have a chance to try the boat on Friday May 9th!


----------



## jennifer

I also am looking to demo a sabertooth/paddle cat... Is this all taking place at River Runner's? Is that were we should show up for demos? What time should we get there for the shuttles? 

Thanks!


----------



## Down River Equipment

tommycolorado said:


> sounds like a great event! love river runners! will be calling on the 15th to make a reservation... how early do the phones open? (hoping it won't be as difficult as trying to get Widespread Panic tickets). btw, technically, it can't be annual until you've had the inaugural...."1st Annual" should be "Inaugural" then next year it's the "2nd Annual.." just tell me to shut up.



At least we spelled Rendezvous correct  Thanks for pointing that out. We will note that going forward.


----------



## Nugget

This sounds like a great event. It's too bad you couldn't make it a little futher south to the annual Rio Grande Mother's Day River Fest. It's an annual event every Mother's Day weekend with a great grassroots following that would be a great fit for DownRiver. Hope you would consider coming down this way next season. Cheers and hope you have a great event


----------



## Down River Equipment

Randaddy said:


> Do we need to register if w aren't camping but want to secure a demo opportunity? We're paddle cat shopping and are thrilled we might have a chance to try the boat on Friday May 9th!


We will be driving down and setting up Friday, not sure if we will have boats out that day. Give me a ring at the store and I will see what we can work out.

You will not need to register if you are not camping. Looks like it maybe beneficial to get a demo list going.

Zach 888-467-2144


----------



## Down River Equipment

jennifer said:


> I also am looking to demo a sabertooth/paddle cat... Is this all taking place at River Runner's? Is that were we should show up for demos? What time should we get there for the shuttles?
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, River Runners will be Base Camp. Shuttle logistics and other specifics are still be planned. We will keep you up to date.


----------



## climber-420

Very much looking forward to this event. Thank you DRE for putting this on!!


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*HYSIDE Demos*

Hey Y'all,

We will be sending out a Yellow Mini-Me, a Green Mini-Max and a PaddleCat-NEO to demo at this event! 

Enjoy!

The HYSIDE Crew


----------



## Hyside Inflatables

*Revision*



Hyside Inflatables said:


> Hey Y'all,
> 
> We will be sending out a Yellow Mini-Me, a Green Mini-Max and a PaddleCat-NEO to demo at this event!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> The HYSIDE Crew


Scratch that. It will be a NEO Mini-ME, Green Mini-Max and a White PaddleCat. NEO PaddleCats won't be ready until June.


----------



## J. Thompson

I'm looking for an R2 Partner for Friday. Anyone interested? I have a 9Ft. boat or we can use something else. 

-Josh


----------



## Randaddy

Thanks again DRE for putting this event on - I'm bringing a small crew and we're really excited to paddle spring runoff with a big crowd! 

We're hoping to paddle Numbers or Brown's in the Sabertooth on Saturday. I'll have my Aire Force there too if any of your DRE guys or girls want to try it out.


----------



## Down River Equipment

Updated info:
http://downriverequip.com/events

Looking forward to a great weekend.

Down River Rendezvous on the Ark

May 9th - 11th (bring mom for a memorable Mother's Day weekend!)

Free Camping Friday and Saturday night at River Runners

Reservations for free camping are closed, but please join us for the shuttles, demos and evening entertainment. Drop us a line for suggestions on alternative camping around Buena Vista. If you have a confirmed camping reservation, check in will start at 5:00 on Friday. Please keep in mind this is group style camping so your tent location will be right next to other campers.

Free Shuttles on Saturday and Sunday

Through River Runners, DRE will be providing shuttles for Brown's Canyon and the BV to River Runners stretch on Saturday and Sunday. There will be details about these shuttles Friday and Saturday nights at the Riverside Grill (at River Runners). These shuttles will be available for everyone, whether camping with us or not. The plan for the Brown's shuttle is to bring drivers from their vehicles at the take out back to River Runners in the morning. The Buena Vista to River Runners shuttle will bring drivers back to their vehicles at the BV put-in in the afternoon. These shuttles are for drivers only, every group will need to be able to transport their boats, gear and people. Exact times for these shuttles will be posted at the Riverside Grill each evening.

Demo Boats will be available from Aire, Rocky Mtn Rafts and Hyside

There will be a limited number of demo boats that cam be reserved on a first come, first served basis. Sign up for the demos will be available at the Riverside Grill on Friday and Saturday night starting at 5:00. You will need to leave a driver's license, credit card and signed liability form with us before taking a demo boat. Boats will need to be returned no later than 4:00 each day. We are only providing boats, everyone should have their own paddles, pfds, clothing, throwbags, etc. Please don't depend on demo boats to get on the river, bring your own gear in case all the demos are taken.

Food & Beverage

Our host, River Runners, will have the Riverside Bar & Grill open in the evenings where you can buy food and drinks. Down River is providing on keg each night at the grill. You should plan to make your own arrangements for breakfast and lunch.

Entertainment in the Evenings

If you play an instrument or sing, we invite you to participate if you'd like to.


----------



## Kris M

Looking forward to the event!! What are the hours for the grill/bar for food and drinks?


----------



## Down River Equipment

Kris M said:


> Looking forward to the event!! What are the hours for the grill/bar for food and drinks?


The Riverside Grill will be running from 11:00AM-at least 7:00PM. They will keep it open until 8:00pm if needed.


----------



## Down River Equipment

The weather is looking like it will be a little nicer in Salida compared to most of the of the rest of the state. Come on over for the fun.


----------



## Randaddy

Yesterday was beautiful on the Ark! Thanks for letting us paddle the Saber tooth guys, it was a blast in Numbers with 4 people! DRE is awesome!


----------



## shredder-scott

Thanks for the beer and GREAT camping .

I will certainly recommend ur shop to any boater, in need of grear.

Love the graphics of your van !


----------



## climber-420

Thank you for putting this event together. Had a great weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## PoppyOscar

Fun weekend. Great commiserating around the fire with the other swimmers from Saturdays runs while listening to "I love bacon" on the guitar.


----------



## tommycolorado

Thanks for the great weekend! Looking forward to more of those kind of exciting adventures. btw, I'm still on the Ark waiting for nice wx over the next few days for some Browns laps.


----------

